# Merry Xmas Vi Control users!!



## victorv (Dec 24, 2010)

HI Guys I'm new in Kontakt and VI ,But,I made this patch(xmas choir),kind of funny,merry Christmas o-[][]-o 0oD


----------



## ptrickf (Dec 24, 2010)

:lol: thank you and same to you


----------

